# bin => mpg

## zbled

hallo zusammen, gibt es eigentlich unter linux ein tool wie z.b. vcdgear für windows, welches bin dateien (svcd-filme) in mpg dateien umwandeln kann?

danke im voraus

--------------------------------

ich bin zu blöd, ich meinte natürlich mpg - nicht avi ;)

----------

## mglauche

vcdgear gibt es auch für linux  !  :Wink:  leider nicht als ebuild  :Razz: 

----------

## zbled

hey super, danke :D

----------

## brat

[quote="zbled"]hallo zusammen, gibt es eigentlich unter linux ein tool wie z.b. vcdgear für windows, welches bin dateien (svcd-filme) in mpg dateien umwandeln kann?

danke im voraus

--------------------------------

ich bin zu blöd, ich meinte natürlich mpg - nicht avi  :Wink: [/quote]

es gibt ein prg bin2iso mit dem kannste aus *.bin isos machen und die isos kannste dann mounten.

wenn du nur das mpg anschauen willst kannste mplayer nehmen, der spielt vcd *.bin files ab

----------

